# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  Combat Powder (Muscle Pharm)

## sobral

σκέφτομαι να την πάρω αλλά με προβληματίζει πολύ η χοληστερόλη που έχει. μα 90μγ?? πάρα πολύ μου φαίνεται. Το σκέφτομαι δεν ξέρω...τα υπόλοιπα μου αρέσουν έχει ωραίες πηγές για μπλέντ. Μου αρέσει που δεν έχει casein caseinate, soya κτλ

----------


## sofos

σωστος κ γω την εχω στη λιστα μου αλλα κ σε μενα αυτο με προβληματισε,απορω γιατι να ειναι τοσο ψηλη,με 2 σκουπ χτυπαει κοκκινο μετα χαχ

----------


## ionos1

Ρε παιδια πολυ δεν ειναι??????? η Myofusion αν δεν κανω λαθως ειναι κατω απο 40 ...

----------


## sobral

δεν το κόβω να την πάρω. είναι πολύ μεγάλη η ποσότητα. Αν είχε μέχρι 50 κάτι γινόταν. Κρίμα και έχει ωραίο προφίλ γενικότερα.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> δεν το κόβω να την πάρω. είναι πολύ μεγάλη η ποσότητα. Αν είχε μέχρι 50 κάτι γινόταν. Κρίμα και έχει ωραίο προφίλ γενικότερα.


 καλυτερα αστην γιατι ειδαλλως σε βλεπω σε "απευθειας συνδεση 24h" με Becel Pro active ενδοφλεβιως :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. Razz:

----------


## sobral

> καλυτερα αστην γιατι ειδαλλως σε βλεπω σε "απευθειας συνδεση 24h" με Becel Pro active ενδοφλεβιως


αχαχαχαχαχχα!!! :03. Thumbs Up:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  θεος!!! το μπεσέλ λάιτ πάντα έτσι? :01. Razz:  (την έχω αφήσει ήδη,αμα την πάρω θα πρέπει να κόψω το κρέας ρε φίλε..τι 90μγ πλάκα μας κάνουν?)

----------


## sofos

> καλυτερα αστην γιατι ειδαλλως σε βλεπω σε "απευθειας συνδεση 24h" με Becel Pro active ενδοφλεβιως


σωστος χαχαχαχα παντως ειναι καλη γιατι εχει κ εξτρα αμινο,αλλα κριμα που την ''φορτωσαν'' με τοση χοληστερινη  :01. Sad:

----------


## ionos1

R.I.P.  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## skiadis

4 Lbs.	Banana Cream
Supplement Facts
Serving Size:1Scoop(33g)
Servings Per Container Approx.:52
Amount Per Serving	% DV
Calories	130	
Calories From Fat	25	
Total Fat	2.5g	4%
Saturated Fat	1.5g	8%
Trans Fat	0g	
Cholesterol	90mg	30%
Sodium	140mg	6%
Potassium	170mg	5%
Carbohydrates	4g	1%
Dietary Fiber	1g	4%
Sugars	1.5g	*
Protein	24g	48%
Calcium		17%
Iron		2%
Multi-Level Amino Acid Growth Matrix	33g	*
Combat Powder Proprietary Time Release System	
Micro Filtered Whey Protein Blend (Whey Protein Concentrate, Whey Protein Isolate, Whey Protein Hydroslate), Micellar Casein, Egg White Albumen, L-Glutamine, L-Leucine, L-Valine, L-Isoleucine; Also Provides Alanine, Lysine, Arginine, Glycine, Histidine, Tyrosine, Cystine, Methionine, Phenylalanine, Proline, Serine, Aspartic Acid, Threonine, Tryptophan**

Digestive Enzyme Blend	
Protease, Lactase
Other Ingredients	
Inulin, Natural And Artificial Flavors, Sodium Chloride, Acesulfame Potassium, Sucralose, Soy Lecithin, Potassium Citrate
 Percent Daily Values (%DV) are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.
* Daily Value (DV) not established.
** The Tryptophan in this product is naturally occurring.
 Notice: Powder density may be affected by settling which may cause variations in the scoop serving size and fill levels from bottle to bottle.
Allergen Warning: This Product Contains Milk And Soy. This Product Was Produced In A Facility That May Also Process Ingredients Containing Milk, Egg, Soybeans, Shellfish, Fish, Tree Nuts, And Peanuts.

εχω αρχισει να ερωτευομαι την εταιρια αυτη!!
για πειτε καμια γνωμη για την πρωτεινη..

----------


## sobral

http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/sho...(Muscle-Pharm)

υπάρχει ήδη θέμα.

----------


## skiadis

:02. Drunken:  :02. Drunken:  ευχαριστω!

----------


## xristosmostar

Είναι πολύ καλό προϊόν. Χρησιμοποιώ Combat εδώ και τρεις μήνες τώρα και είμαι πολύ ικανοποιημένος. Έκανα μια διακοπή γιατί δεν μπόρεσα να βρώ πουθενά στην Ελλάδα, και πήρα την Pro Complex της ΟΝ. Καμία σχέση, η Combat είναι πολύ ανώτερη ποιοτικά, πολλά επίπεδα πάνω. (Προσωπική άποψη πάντα..)

----------


## Lao

Τα προϊόντα αυτής της εταιρείας, απευθύνονται σε άτομα που ασχολούνται με τις ΠΤ και τα ΜΑ;

----------


## sobral

> Τα προϊόντα αυτής της εταιρείας, απευθύνονται σε άτομα που ασχολούνται με τις ΠΤ και τα ΜΑ;


απευθύνεται στο ΜΜΑ κοινό, έτσι ξεκίνησε εξάλλου. Σπονσοράρει πάρα πολλούς αθλητές του UFC (+WEC,EFC) κ προσφάτως έγινε ο επίσημος σπόνσορας στο κλουβί του UFC αντικαθιστώντας την BSN.

----------


## Apollonas

Λοιπόν αυτή είναι η καινούργια Combat, από 90mg η χοληστερόλη πήγε 75mg... Σημαντική μείωση από το 90άρι που είχε αλλά και πάλι είναι πολύ...!!!

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

Η γρανίτα πορτοκάλι ήταν τέλεια. Στις 10 κορυφαίες άνετα από γεύση.
Φυσικά είναι άλλο η γεύση και άλλο η υφή της (κρεμώδης ή νερουλή). Μου αρέσουν και οι δυο,αρκεί να έχουν καλή γεύση.  :08. Turtle:   :08. Turtle:

----------


## Geotas

Παιδιά, δεν την έχω πάρει ποτε αυτήν την πρωτεΐνη, αλλα να ρωτήσω κάτι; Ειναι δυνατόν να ειναι τόσο καλη( στα συστατικά της) όπως γράφουν πολλοί και να ειναι τόσο φθηνή;...κάτι μου...βρωμάει!

----------


## totis

> Παιδιά, δεν την έχω πάρει ποτε αυτήν την πρωτεΐνη, αλλα να ρωτήσω κάτι; Ειναι δυνατόν να ειναι τόσο καλη( στα συστατικά της) όπως γράφουν πολλοί και να ειναι τόσο φθηνή;...κάτι μου...βρωμάει!


παρτην ανετα είναι πολυ καλη.....είναι σχετικα φθηνη γιατι είναι 4lb(1814γραμμαρια) κι όχι 5lb(2267) και βγαζει 52 με 54 δοσεις,και είναι και σε προσφορα γι αυτο.... :01. Wink:

----------


## Lainus

Ψάχνω μία πρωτεΐνη για πρίν τον ύπνο... Βλέπω ότι οι σκέτες καζεΐνες δε συμφέρουν και πολύ οικονομικά. Η συγκεκριμένη μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί ως αρκετά "βραδείας απορρόφησης" ώστε να εξυπηρετεί το σκοπό μου? Είναι δηλαδή καλό το blend για πριν τον ύπνο?

----------


## ns13

> Ψάχνω μία πρωτεΐνη για πρίν τον ύπνο... Βλέπω ότι οι σκέτες καζεΐνες δε συμφέρουν και πολύ οικονομικά. Η συγκεκριμένη μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί ως αρκετά "βραδείας απορρόφησης" ώστε να εξυπηρετεί το σκοπό μου? Είναι δηλαδή καλό το blend για πριν τον ύπνο?


Πιστευω φιλε μου ειναι η τελεια πρωτεινη για ολες τις ωρες,οπως ολες οι πολλων πηγων βεβαια.Ειναι αναλογα ποια προτιμαει ο καθενας,εγω παντως εχω μεινει πολυ ευχαριστημενος απο την συγκεκριμενη και θα στην προτεινα για μια δοκιμη τουλαχιστον.

----------


## Lainus

Καλώς φίλε μου, σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ! Θα κάνω μία δοκιμή μιας και στην αλυσίδα την έχει σε φοβερή τιμή!

----------


## totis

Αντε να δουμε ποτε θα ερθει η καινουργια στην Ελλαδα.......... :01. Smile: 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78788

----------


## weedlover

καλησπερα παιδια θελω την βοηθεια σας..τι εχετε να πειτε για αυτη ? αξιζει? http://musclepharm.com/store/all-products/combat/..

----------


## billy89

Υπάρχει θέμα με 7 σελίδες κριτικές http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...e-Pharm)/page7

Κάνουμε και καμιά αναζήτηση πριν ποστάρουμε...

----------


## weedlover

> Υπάρχει θέμα με 7 σελίδες κριτικές http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...e-Pharm)/page7
> 
> Κάνουμε και καμιά αναζήτηση πριν ποστάρουμε...


σε ευχαριστω φιλε..πατησα αλλα δεν το βρηκα !

----------


## billy89

No prob.

Εγώ τη δουλεύω αυτό τον καιρό. Πολύ ωραία γεύση και καλές πηγές - το μείον είναι η υψηλή χοληστερόλη. Περιμένουμε τη νέα έκδοση στις 5 L και με λιγότερη χοληστερόλη.

----------


## weedlover

> No prob.
> 
> Εγώ τη δουλεύω αυτό τον καιρό. Πολύ ωραία γεύση και καλές πηγές - το μείον είναι η υψηλή χοληστερόλη. Περιμένουμε τη νέα έκδοση στις 5 L και με λιγότερη χοληστερόλη.


 τι γευση εχεις παρει? το παρατηρησα και εγω και στο foroum που το λενε,αλλα εγω μια φορα την ημερα θα την πινω μετα την προπονηση αφου η διατροφη μου ειναι πολυ καλη απο θεμα πρωτεινης,αρα δεν χρειαζεται να την πινω 2-3 φορες την ημερα..! ποτε παιζει να βγει ? ξερουμε?

----------


## totis

> τι γευση εχεις παρει? το παρατηρησα και εγω και στο foroum που το λενε,αλλα εγω μια φορα την ημερα θα την πινω μετα την προπονηση αφου η διατροφη μου ειναι πολυ καλη απο θεμα πρωτεινης,αρα δεν χρειαζεται να την πινω 2-3 φορες την ημερα..! ποτε παιζει να βγει ? ξερουμε?


Φιλε να την παρεις αφοβα ειναι από τις καλυτερες σε συστατικα,πολυ προσεγμενη στις πηγες πρωτεινων που εχει,και το ατου της ότι μπορεις να την χρησιμοποιησεις οποτε θελεις,μετα την προπονηση το πρωι η το βραδυ ....Οσο για γευση ανετα μεσα στις δυο με τρεις πιο γευστικες πρωτεινες....Η ανανεωμενη εκδοση εχει κυκλοφορησει στην αμερικη μονο σε γευση μπισκοτο ερχονται και οι αλλες...Θα ειναι πλεον 5lb και θα δινει 65 δοσεις,την χοληστερινη την κατεβάσανε στα 45mg,και ολες οι γευσεις θα ειναι χωρις γλουτενη,θα εχει και ανανεωμενη συσκευασια,μπες στο κανονικο τοπικ της combat powder που εχει στο φορουμ εχω ανεβασει και φωτογραφιες....

----------


## totis

Mπες εδώ είναι το τοπικ της......http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...e-Pharm)/page7

----------


## weedlover

> Φιλε να την παρεις αφοβα ειναι από τις καλυτερες σε συστατικα,πολυ προσεγμενη στις πηγες πρωτεινων που εχει,και το ατου της ότι μπορεις να την χρησιμοποιησεις οποτε θελεις,μετα την προπονηση το πρωι η το βραδυ ....Οσο για γευση ανετα μεσα στις δυο με τρεις πιο γευστικες πρωτεινες....Η ανανεωμενη εκδοση εχει κυκλοφορησει στην αμερικη μονο σε γευση μπισκοτο ερχονται και οι αλλες...Θα ειναι πλεον 5lb και θα δινει 65 δοσεις,την χοληστερινη την κατεβάσανε στα 45mg,και ολες οι γευσεις θα ειναι χωρις γλουτενη,θα εχει και ανανεωμενη συσκευασια,μπες στο κανονικο τοπικ της combat powder που εχει στο φορουμ εχω ανεβασει και φωτογραφιες....


σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε θα μου τελειωσει τωρα η scitec που εχω και μετα θα την παρω! πιστευω η καινουργια θα αξιζει τερματα  :01. Wink:

----------


## weedlover

> Mπες εδώ είναι το τοπικ της......http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...e-Pharm)/page7


 ευχαριστω πολυ !

----------


## giorgos!

τοτι μιλας σοστα φιλε σε ευχαριστο για τις σιμβουλες και τον χρονο σου νασε καλα .Παντως επειδη μιλας για προτεινι που δεν σε φουσκονει στο στομαχι μια πολι καλη επιλογη επεισης ειναι h GRS-5 PROTEIN SYSTEM οσο αναφορα την διαλιτοτιτα και τα φουσκοματα στο στομαχι ειναι πολη καλη ....  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## bazukakias

λετε να παρω 3 τετοιες ή 2 της ON? (εδω και 7-8 περιπου μηνες χρησιμοποιω της mutant και την βαρεθηκα  :01. Razz:  )
με κατι γρηγορους υπολογισμους 2 ον κανουν 114$ και 3 combat 117$. οι 3 ον ειναι 4546kg και οι 2 combat 5442kg αρα ειναι 900γρ πιο πολυ...στην ιδια σχεδον τιμη.

tι λετε?

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

> λετε να παρω 3 τετοιες ή 2 της ON? (εδω και 7-8 περιπου μηνες χρησιμοποιω της mutant και την βαρεθηκα  )
> με κατι γρηγορους υπολογισμους 2 ον κανουν 114$ και 3 combat 117$. οι 3 ον ειναι 4546kg και οι 2 combat 5442kg αρα ειναι 900γρ πιο πολυ...στην ιδια σχεδον τιμη.
> 
> tι λετε?


Θα έπαιρνα 1 ΟΝ και 1 Combat για διαφορετικούς χρόνους απελευθέρωσης αμινοξέων στο αίμα. Αναλόγως με τη περίσταση και το πόσες φορές θες να πίνεις μέσα στη μέρα χρησιμοποιείς τη μια ή την άλλη. Πχ πριν κοιμηθώ ή μέσα στη μέρα θα χρησιμοποιούσα τη combat. Μόλις ξυπνήσω,πριν &μετά τη προπο θα έπινα την ON.

----------


## bazukakias

> Θα έπαιρνα 1 ΟΝ και 1 Combat για διαφορετικούς χρόνους απελευθέρωσης αμινοξέων στο αίμα. Αναλόγως με τη περίσταση και το πόσες φορές θες να πίνεις μέσα στη μέρα χρησιμοποιείς τη μια ή την άλλη. Πχ πριν κοιμηθώ ή μέσα στη μέρα θα χρησιμοποιούσα τη combat. Μόλις ξυπνήσω,πριν &μετά τη προπο θα έπινα την ON.


σωστος ο ιωνας...και βασικα ειδα οτι στο ενα βγαινουν 162 δοσεις(MP) και στο αλλο 154(ON) γτ το σκουπ της ον ειναι 29,4 γραμ και το αλλο ειναι 33,6γραμ οποτε η διαφορα ειναι μικρη...αν ειναι θα παρω ενα και ενα και αυτα που μένουν πασατεμπος...

να συμπληρώσω παιρνω ενα σκουπ το πρωι ενα μετα την προπο και ενα το βραδυ μεσα στο γιαουρτι ή μπορει μισο το απογευμα στην βρωμη και μισο στο γιαουρτι το βραδυ αναλογα τα κεφια  :01. Razz:

----------


## cone

> λετε να παρω 3 τετοιες ή 2 της ON? (εδω και 7-8 περιπου μηνες χρησιμοποιω της mutant και την βαρεθηκα  )
> με κατι γρηγορους υπολογισμους 2 ον κανουν 114$ και 3 combat 117$. οι 3 ον ειναι 4546kg και οι 2 combat 5442kg αρα ειναι 900γρ πιο πολυ...στην ιδια σχεδον τιμη.
> 
> tι λετε?


Που βρηκες 2 ΟΝ 2 kg 114 $ ?

----------


## bazukakias

> Που βρηκες 2 ΟΝ 2 kg 114 $ ?


 ενα 2κιλο το εχει στο xtr με 57 αρα 114 στα 2 δυκιλα
εχει βεβαια και 4,5kg στα 105 ευρα αλλα ειναι σε σακουλα

----------


## cone

εγραψες δολαρια που 104$ ειναι  80 κατι ευρο και λεω που τα βρηκε να παμε να ψωνισουμε και μεις  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## bazukakias

> εγραψες δολαρια που 104$ ειναι  80 κατι ευρο και λεω που τα βρηκε να παμε να ψωνισουμε και μεις


χαχαχα σορρυ my bad...απλα δεν ξερω πως να γραψω το ευρω σαν συμβολο  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## ArgoSixna

Για οσους αγοραζουν την combat , να ξερετε πληρωνετε 75αρα πρωτεινη και σας δινουνε 54-58αρες  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome: 

Muscle pharm :
read 1 :57.5 
read2 :56.4
read3:	54.34
 claimed: 74.4

----------


## vasilisot

φιλε για ολεσ ισχυει αυτο....γι αυτο σταματησα τα συμπληρωματα....μοο φαγητο πλεον

----------


## sobral

> Για οσους αγοραζουν την combat , να ξερετε πληρωνετε 75αρα πρωτεινη και σας δινουνε 54-58αρες 
> 
> Muscle pharm :
> read 1 :57.5 
> read2 :56.4
> read3:	54.34
>  claimed: 74.4


γουστάααααρωωω! :01. Mr. Green:  τέτοια ν'ακούω...για στείλε λίνκ αν έχεις από το lab test γιατί έτσι απλά δεν λέει πολλά η αναφορά.

----------


## ArgoSixna

βασικα το εχω ξαναβαλει αλλα δεν θυμομουν την combat , δεν ηταν τοσο γνωστη και τυχαια το ξαναειδα απο εναν γνωστο και ειπα να ενημερωσω.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...KNm9XOVE#gid=0
88αρα με ουτε καν 1 γρ πρωτεινης  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## sobral

> βασικα το εχω ξαναβαλει αλλα δεν θυμομουν την combat , δεν ηταν τοσο γνωστη και τυχαια το ξαναειδα απο εναν γνωστο και ειπα να ενημερωσω.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...KNm9XOVE#gid=0
> 88αρα με ουτε καν 1 γρ πρωτεινης


α αυτό είναι? το έχω κ εγώ πολύ καιρό τώρα, δεν είχα προσέξει όμως την combat. Ο καλύτερος είναι ο gasparis!  :01. Wink:

----------


## ArgoSixna

μια απο τα ιδια , επεσα τυχαια ξανα σε αυτο και κατευθειαν θυμηθηκα το τοπικ εδω περα

----------


## tzouas

Αν θυμαμαι καλα τοτε που ανεβασε καποιος το ποστ με τις αναλυσεις κυκλοφορουσε η πρωτη εκδοση combat που δεν ειχε ερθει καν ευρωπη.θελω να πιστευω οτι με το που αλλαξε εκδοση και εγινε γνωστη ισως να καλυτερεψε το ποσοστο της

----------


## totis

Σε τρεις γευσεις ειδη κυκλοφορει η ανανεωμενη combat powder απο τις οποιες η δυο γευσεις ολοκαινουργειες,η καινουργειες ειναι η cinnamon bun και η mint chocolate chip,η τριτη γευση ειναι η γνωστη cookies n cream η οποια ειναι η ανανεωμενη εκδοση.Να δουμε ποτε θα ερθουνε και σε μας εδω Ελλαδα,ανεβαζω μερικες φωτο,οπως και τα ανανεωμενο πινακακι με τα συστατικα......

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82589Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82586Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82587Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82588

----------


## mazas

Ποτε αναμενεται σε Ελλαδα και ευρωπη η 10λιβρη γνωριζει καποιος?

----------


## totis

> Ποτε αναμενεται σε Ελλαδα και ευρωπη η 10λιβρη γνωριζει καποιος?


Φιλε δεν ξερω εδω ακομα περιμενω την ανανεωμενη να ερθει,ειμαστε πολυ πισω εδω στην Ελλαδα στο εξωτερικο κυκλοφορουν ολα 1 χρονο πριν. Εδω σε φωτο οι ανανεωμενες  και η 10lb με την σακουλα μπροστα....

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83755

----------


## mazas

*****  απο *****  ευρω που την ειχαν για κανα χρονο μολις τωρα ειδα οτι την ανεβασαν στα *****....***** ευρουλακια πανω  :02. Shock: 
What the fuck??? που λενε και στο χωριο μου  :03. Bowdown: 


**** Δεν επιτρέπονται τιμές καθώς ανα πάσα στιγμή αλλάζουν και το τόπικ διαβάζεται με διαφορετικό χρονισμό απο τα μέλη.
Επίσης αν συνεχίσεις να δυσφημίζεις επανελλειμμένα συγκεκριμένα καταστήματα θα απομακρυνθείς απο το forum.Mods Team ***

----------


## paral

νομίζω ότι πρόσφατα η εταιρία έκανε κάποιες αλλαγές στο blend. 
προφανώς πάνε να την πλασάρουν ως ''νέα'' σύνθεση

----------


## PowerMan

Σημερα την αγορασα πηγαινα για αλλη βασικα, αλλα με τραβηξε το κουτι της πανεμορφο και ητανε και cookies and cream,πηγαινα για αυτη την γευση σημερα...Την ειχα ξαναπροτιμηση αυτη την πρωτεινη παλιοτερα και ειχα μεινει ευχαριστημενος.Αυτη εδω απο οτι ειδα ειναι η ανανεωμενη εκδοση.....Λοιπον απο γευση (cookies and cream) φανταστικη αν οχι ενα 10 ανετα ενα 9,5......Και απο οτι παρατηρησα διαλυεται ακομα πιο ευκολα απο την παλια εκδοση(πριν την ανανεωση) 
Θα την ξαναπροτιμησω ανετα,σε αλλη γευση την επομενη φορα ομως για να δοκιμασουμε και αλλες.......... :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## cuntface

μπορει να την παρουμε σε διαιτα?  δεν νομιζω να εχουμε κανενα θεμα με της πηγες πρωτεινεις την καινουργια εκδοση που την βρησκουμε απο ελλαδα π.μ

----------


## zisis.z

4 γενιες combat powder μαζι με την νεα που κυκλοφορει για το 2014....

----------


## zisis.z

Αυτη ειναι η νεα εκδοση της combat powder για το (2014).Βαζω και το πινακακι με τα συστατικα της. Βγαινει πλεον και σε 10lb(5 κιλα) σακουλα
Μαζι με τις γνωστες τις γευσεις ερχεται και με 4 νεες γευσεις,Cinnamon Bun, Snickerdoodle, Peach Swirl και Mint Chocolate Chip

 
***Oπως επισης η Combat Powder θα κυκλοφορει και σε μορφη σοκολατας

----------


## zisis.z

Εψαχνα αυτες τις μερες για την αξιοπιστια και αν τα ποσοστα που δινουν οι πρωτεινες στην πραγματικοτητα αν ειναι ιδιες με αυτα που γραφουν στο κουτι τους οι εταιρειες, την περιοδο αυτη πινω combat powder και gold standard οποτε κοιταξα για αυτες και δεν βρηκα απολυτος τιποτα μονο ενα τεστ που υπαρχει στο google και εχει πολλες εταιριες μεσα στο τεστ και πανω κατω ολες χανουν απο 10% με 15% περιπου,βεβαια το τεστ ειναι παλιο απο το 2012 και η εν λογο εταιρειες εχουνε ανανεωση απο τοτε τις πρωτεινες τους,η combat powder 2 φορες και η gold standar μια μικρη ανανεωση το 2013,Δεν σταθηκα εκει ομως εστειλα το τεστ και ρωτησα και τις 2 εταιρεις και πηρα την ιδια απντηση.Και βαζω την απαντηση οπως ακριβως την πηρα για το συγκεκριμενο τεστ......
The question is what kind of test. Not the results 
What type of test did he do? He didn't do dumas, or kiejdhal, or hplc? 
Different methods yield different results based on nitrogen , amino acid profile etc  
δηλαδη  
Το ερώτημα είναι τι είδους τεστ εκανε. οχι τα αποτελέσματα
Τι είδους τεστ έκανε; Δεν έκανε dumas, ή kiejdhal, ή hplc;
Διαφορετικές μέθοδοι δίνουν διαφορετικά αποτελέσματα με βάση το άζωτο, το προφίλ των αμινοξέων κ.λπ. 
Οποτε  παλι δεν βγαζουμε ακρη......

----------


## zisis.z

Βρηκα αυτο στο youtube ειναι απο μεγαλο και αξιοπιστο καναλι (TheTigerFitness) δεν υπαρχει λογος να μην το πιστεψουμε, ιδιος οταν ο τυπος βαζει την υπογραφη του και το εργαστηριο που εκανε την ερευνα....
Απο οτι ειδα στο βιντεο στο τεστ πηγε πολυ καλα η combat powder,η musclepharm ισχυριζετε 25γραμμρια πρωτεινη στο σκουπ και το τεστ εδειξε 25,2. Ανεβαζω το βιντεο και μια φωτογραφια....


.

----------


## dimitrispump

την συγκεκριμενη που την ειχα παρει στο xtr  όταν ηταν σε προσφορα δεν μου καθοταν καλα στο στομαχι φουσκωμα ακομα και την επομενη μερα, φυσικα δεν την ξαναπηρα ασε που με 1800 γραμμαρια δεν με την τιμη που εχει τωρα είναι ακριβη

----------


## zisis.z

> την συγκεκριμενη που την ειχα παρει στο xtr  όταν ηταν σε προσφορα δεν μου καθοταν καλα στο στομαχι φουσκωμα ακομα και την επομενη μερα, φυσικα δεν την ξαναπηρα ασε που με 1800 γραμμαρια δεν με την τιμη που εχει τωρα είναι ακριβη


Οντως την ανεβασανε στην γνωστη αλυσιδα οπως και την gold standard γιατι τους κανανε χαλαστρα και δεν μπορουσανε να πουλησουνε αυτα που θελανε,τα δικα τους δηλαδη,εχουμε πει ομως,υπαρχουνε και αλλου πορτοκαλιες που κανουν πορτοκαλια,την εχει ο πορτογαλος στην κανονικη της τιμη πιο κατω δεν παει συμφερει αρκετα,Να την ξαναπαρεις φιλε η ανανεωμενη εκδοση δεν παιζετε ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος απο γευση,διαλυτικοτητα ειναι αν κλικ πανω απο την παλια εκδοση που φαντασου ητανε ειδη καλη ειδικα στις γευσεις της.......Εγω ειμαι στο 3 κουτι τωρα,μαλλον ομως στην επομενη θα αλλαξω το εχω ξαναπει μου αρεσει να αλλαζω πρωτεινες και γευσεις.... :01. Wink:

----------


## AU77

Πήρα και εγώ σήμερα την Chocolate milk θα την ανοίξω σε λίγες μέρες γιατί ακόμη έχω λίγο απόθεμα από την Carnivor

----------


## nick74

Στο αμερικάνικο μποντυ μπιλντινγκ δεν γίνεται να μην είναι τοπ γιατί η εταιρεία είναι υπο την ιδιοκτησία τους.

----------


## zisis.z

> Στο αμερικάνικο μποντυ μπιλντινγκ δεν γίνεται να μην είναι τοπ γιατί η εταιρεία είναι υπο την ιδιοκτησία τους.


Φιλε μου εχεις μπερδευτει δεν ισχυει αυτο που λες,δεν ειναι ο ιδιος ιδιοκτητης,οσο για την συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη που αναφερες ειναι στα περισσοτερα μεγαλα σαιτ με συμπληρωματα και σε αμερικη και σε ευρωπη στις πρωτες θεσεις σε πωλησεις...... :08. Toast:

----------


## sobral

> Φιλε μου εχεις μπερδευτει δεν ισχυει αυτο που λες,δεν ειναι ο ιδιος ιδιοκτητης,οσο για την συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη που αναφερες ειναι στα περισσοτερα μεγαλα σαιτ με συμπληρωματα και σε αμερικη και σε ευρωπη στις πρωτες θεσεις σε πωλησεις......


Zisis σοβαρά τώρα μπορείς να μην παραπληροφορείς τον κόσμο? έχω κουραστεί να σε διορθωνω. Εσύ κάνεις λάθος. Ο Cory Gregory, συνιδιοκτήτης της MP, είναι κ στο bb.com κ γενικά χειρίζεται τα social media κ την προώθηση της MP. Ψάξε πρώτα πριν μπεις με επιβλητικό μάλιστα ύφος να πεις κάτι που δεν στέκει.

----------


## zisis.z

> Zisis σοβαρά τώρα μπορείς να μην παραπληροφορείς τον κόσμο? έχω κουραστεί να σε διορθωνω. Εσύ κάνεις λάθος. Ο Cory Gregory, συνιδιοκτήτης της MP, είναι κ στο bb.com κ γενικά χειρίζεται τα social media κ την προώθηση της MP. Ψάξε πρώτα πριν μπεις με επιβλητικό μάλιστα ύφος να πεις κάτι που δεν στέκει.


Οποτε η mp πραγματικα ειναι δυναμη ,για αυτο και τελευταια εχει βγαλει τοσο καλα προιντα και μεσα σε ολα,μπραβο δεν το ηξερα αυτο μου ειχε διαφυγει....ειναι το πρωτο μου λαθος,δεν πειραζει ομως ανθρωποι ειμαστε λαθοι κανουμε..... :01. Smile:  :01. Wink:

----------


## ArgoSixna

> Οποτε η mp πραγματικα ειναι δυναμη ,για αυτο και τελευταια εχει βγαλει τοσο καλα προιντα και μεσα σε ολα,μπραβο δεν το ηξερα αυτο μου ειχε διαφυγει....ειναι το πρωτο μου λαθος,δεν πειραζει ομως ανθρωποι ειμαστε λαθοι κανουμε.....


 :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## zisis.z

> 


Μαλλον δεν το πιασες.....για αυτο εβαλα και τα γελακια στο τελος του μηνυματος μου......... :01. Wink:

----------


## Mikekan

Και επ' ευκαιρία είναι βάρη, όχι βάροι.  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## sobral

> Οποτε η mp πραγματικα ειναι δυναμη ,για αυτο και τελευταια εχει βγαλει τοσο καλα προιντα και μεσα σε ολα,μπραβο δεν το ηξερα αυτο μου ειχε διαφυγει....ειναι το πρωτο μου λαθος,δεν πειραζει ομως ανθρωποι ειμαστε λαθοι κανουμε.....


και εχθές με την Glanbia, την οποία έγραψες clanbia επίσης, είπες πως πήρε την BSN πρόσφατα κι αυτό έχει γίνει απ'τον Γενάρη του 2011. Και μπορώ να σου βρω κι άλλα. Και όταν εγώ κ τα άλλα τα παιδιά έχουμε υπό την επίβλεψη μας κάποια ενότητα, έχουμε ευθύνη κ προς αυτούς που μας διάλεξαν αλλά κ προς τον κόσμο του φόρουμ. ΆΡΑ όταν ακούγεται κάτι που δεν ισχύει, εγώ ο Μιχάλης, ο Νικόλας κ όλα τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά, οφείλουμε να κάνουμε διορθώσεις. Αν δεν σου αρέσει ή δεν παραδέχεσαι τα λάθη σου δεν σου φταίει κανείς από εμάς. Τις ενότητες μας πάντως δεν θα τις χαλάς να το ξέρεις κ δη αυτή την ενότητα. :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## zisis.z

> και εχθές με την Glanbia, την οποία έγραψες clanbia επίσης, είπες πως πήρε την BSN πρόσφατα κι αυτό έχει γίνει απ'τον Γενάρη του 2011. Και μπορώ να σου βρω κι άλλα. Και όταν εγώ κ τα άλλα τα παιδιά έχουμε υπό την επίβλεψη μας κάποια ενότητα, έχουμε ευθύνη κ προς αυτούς που μας διάλεξαν αλλά κ προς τον κόσμο του φόρουμ. ΆΡΑ όταν ακούγεται κάτι που δεν ισχύει, εγώ ο Μιχάλης, ο Νικόλας κ όλα τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά, οφείλουμε να κάνουμε διορθώσεις. Αν δεν σου αρέσει ή δεν παραδέχεσαι τα λάθη σου δεν σου φταίει κανείς από εμάς. Τις ενότητες μας πάντως δεν θα τις χαλάς να το ξέρεις κ δη αυτή την ενότητα.


Εισαι επιθετικος μαζι μου χωρις λογο και δεν το καταλαβαινω....Το μηνυμα μου ειναι αυτο ακριβως αυτο που θα βαλω απο κατω...δεν βλεπω να εχω γραψει καπου λαθος την εταιρεια μονο σ ενα σημειο που ξεφυγε λογο ταχυτητας εισαι υπερβολικος...και στο ειπα και στο προηγουμενο μηνυμα,το μηνυμα αυτο που εγραψα ο σκοπος του ητανε για ολα τα αλλα και οχι για αυτη την λεπτομερια με την bsn.....
***Ετσι για την ιστορια και καλο ειναι οσοι ειναι φαν της συγκεκριμενεις εταιρειας να γνωριζουν μερικα πραγματακια....
Λοιπον η optimum nutrition (on) ειναι η μονη εταιρεια που κατασκευαζει απο μονη της την πρωτεινη και τα περισσοτερα συμπληρωματα της,εχοντας ενα απο τους μεγαλυτερους κατασκευαστες πρωτενης στον κοσμο την (Glanbia) που παρασκευαζει την πρωτη υλη για την δημιουργια της πρωτεινης,η οποια εχει εδρα σε αρκετα μερη του πλανητη,οι αλλες εταιρειες απλα αγοραζουν την πρωτη υλη για να φτιαξουν την πρωτεινη τους.....Μαλιστα προσφατα η clanbia εκτος απο την Οptimum Νutrition εχει στην κατοχη της την Αbb και προσφατα αγορασε και την Bsn.......Oποιος ενδιαφερεται και θελει να μαθει και να δει περισσοτερα ας πατησει στο λινκ της Glanbia που βαζω,πατηστε εδω <<<<< http://www.glanbia.com/

----------


## sobral

> Εισαι επιθετικος μαζι μου χωρις λογο και δεν το καταλαβαινω....Το μηνυμα μου ειναι αυτο ακριβως αυτο που θα βαλω απο κατω...δεν βλεπω να εχω γραψει καπου λαθος την εταιρεια μονο σ ενα σημειο που ξεφυγε λογο ταχυτητας εισαι υπερβολικος...και στο ειπα και στο προηγουμενο μηνυμα,το μηνυμα αυτο που εγραψα ο σκοπος του ητανε για ολα τα αλλα και οχι για αυτη την λεπτομερια με την bsn.....
> ***Ετσι για την ιστορια και καλο ειναι οσοι ειναι φαν της συγκεκριμενεις εταιρειας να γνωριζουν μερικα πραγματακια....
> Λοιπον η optimum nutrition (on) ειναι η μονη εταιρεια που κατασκευαζει απο μονη της την πρωτεινη και τα περισσοτερα συμπληρωματα της,εχοντας ενα απο τους μεγαλυτερους κατασκευαστες πρωτενης στον κοσμο την (Glanbia) που παρασκευαζει την πρωτη υλη για την δημιουργια της πρωτεινης,η οποια εχει εδρα σε αρκετα μερη του πλανητη,οι αλλες εταιρειες απλα αγοραζουν την πρωτη υλη για να φτιαξουν την πρωτεινη τους.....Μαλιστα προσφατα η clanbia εκτος απο την Οptimum Νutrition εχει στην κατοχη της την Αbb και προσφατα αγορασε και την Bsn.......Oποιος ενδιαφερεται και θελει να μαθει και να δει περισσοτερα ας πατησει στο λινκ της Glanbia που βαζω,πατηστε εδω <<<<< http://www.glanbia.com/


Το θέμα είναι πως μιλάς με απόλυτο τόνο ακόμη κι όταν γράφεις πράγματα λάθος. Δεν είμαι επιθετικός, απλά σε διορθώνω κ εσύ το παίρνεις κακά. Στο προηγούμενο πόστ γιατί απάντησες του φίλου από πάνω χωρίς να ξέρεις, πως αυτό που λέει είναι λάθος? Αφού ούτε εσύ ήξερες...πρέπει σώνει κ καλά να απαντήσεις επειδή σου αρέσει η MP?! Εγώ απ την στιγμή που γνωρίζω το σωστό κ βλέπω το λάθος (που έκανες από πάνω) πρέπει να το πω. Δεν σε ξέρω καν για να έχω προσωπικά μαζί σου ούτε έχω τέτοιο σκοπό. Όπως κ αν σε έλεγαν θα σε διόρθωνα...τίποτα παραπάνω.

----------


## pantelisk

Τελικά πείτε ρε παιδιά αν είναι εντάξει η εταιρία  :01. Razz:  γιατί τώρα μπαίνουμε και σε φάση όγκου και τις τελευταίες 4-5 που αγόρασα ήταν όλες ON 100% Whey και τώρα σκέφτομαι να πάρω την combat σε γεύση σοκολάτα-φυστικοβούτυρο. (αν την έχει δοκιμάσει κάποιος ας ρίξει μια γνώμη)  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## zisis.z

> Το θέμα είναι πως μιλάς με απόλυτο τόνο ακόμη κι όταν γράφεις πράγματα λάθος. Δεν είμαι επιθετικός, απλά σε διορθώνω κ εσύ το παίρνεις κακά. Στο προηγούμενο πόστ γιατί απάντησες του φίλου από πάνω χωρίς να ξέρεις, πως αυτό που λέει είναι λάθος? Αφού ούτε εσύ ήξερες...πρέπει σώνει κ καλά να απαντήσεις επειδή σου αρέσει η MP?! Εγώ απ την στιγμή που γνωρίζω το σωστό κ βλέπω το λάθος (που έκανες από πάνω) πρέπει να το πω. Δεν σε ξέρω καν για να έχω προσωπικά μαζί σου ούτε έχω τέτοιο σκοπό. Όπως κ αν σε έλεγαν θα σε διόρθωνα...τίποτα παραπάνω.


Ενταξει εκανα ενα λαθος το ειπαμε αυτο...θα μπορουσες και εσυ να με διορθωσεις με ευγενικο τροπο και οχι να πεις οσα ειπες.Δεν το συνεχιζω αλλο γιατι κουραστηκα και χαλαω την ωρα μου με χαζομαρες....Παντος θα μπορουσες να αναπτηξεις το θεμα που αναφερα και ηθελα να ενημερωσω τον κοσμο που δεν ξερει και οχι να κρινεις,Γιατι ητανε κατι το οποιο δεν ειχε αναφερθει κανεις και ειναι σημαντικο,ετσι θα βοηθουσες περισσοτερο.......

----------


## sobral

> Ενταξει εκανα ενα λαθος το ειπαμε αυτο...θα μπορουσες και εσυ να με διορθωσεις με ευγενικο τροπο και οχι να πεις οσα ειπες.Δεν το συνεχιζω αλλο γιατι κουραστηκα και χαλαω την ωρα μου με χαζομαρες....Παντος θα μπορουσες να αναπτηξεις το θεμα που αναφερα και ηθελα να ενημερωσω τον κοσμο που δεν ξερει και οχι να κρινεις,Γιατι ητανε κατι το οποιο δεν ειχε αναφερθει κανεις και ειναι σημαντικο,ετσι θα βοηθουσες περισσοτερο.......


δεν μπηκα καν στον κόπο δεν ακούστηκε κάτι που δεν το ξέρουμε...αυτό που λες το κάνει πολλά χρόνια η ΟΝ οπότε...όλα της τα ευρωπαϊκά προϊόντα φτιάχνονται εκεί εδώ κ κάμποσα χρόνια. Ας το κόψουμε εδώ βγήκαμε πολύ οφφ...

----------


## zisis.z

> Τελικά πείτε ρε παιδιά αν είναι εντάξει η εταιρία  γιατί τώρα μπαίνουμε και σε φάση όγκου και τις τελευταίες 4-5 που αγόρασα ήταν όλες ON 100% Whey και τώρα σκέφτομαι να πάρω την combat σε γεύση σοκολάτα-φυστικοβούτυρο. (αν την έχει δοκιμάσει κάποιος ας ρίξει μια γνώμη)


η σοκολατα η σκετη ειναι ακομα καλυτερη αυτης της εταιρειας και ακομα καλυτερη ειναι η κανελοπιτα που εβγαλε προσφατα (ειναι παλι σοκολατα με λιγο απο γευση κανελας) αλλα αν σου αρεσει το μπισκοτο παρε την cookies της ειναι απο τις ωραιοτερες που κυκλοφορουν,τωρα απο αλλες γευσεις η μπανανα και η γρανιτα πορτοκαλι ειναι επισης πολυ πετυχημενες....Γενικα ειναι απο τις πολυ καλες πρωτεινες σε θεμα γευσεις και ειδικα μετα απο την on θα σου φανει οτι πινεις milkshake.....Η μονη που μπορει να την ανταγωνιστη σε θεμα γευσεις ειναι η syntha 6 της bsn και αυτη πολλων πηγων με εντονες γευσεις και πηκτη σαν πρωτεινη επισης.....

----------


## pantelisk

απο την syntha έχω δοκιμάσει παλιότερα την chocolate milkshake, την μπανάνα και την chocolate - peanut butter. Θεικές και οι 3 ειδικά οι γεύσεις σοκολάτας. Όμως επειδή διάβασα μερικά κακά σχόλια για την ποιότητα της syntha είπα να δοκιμάσω τώρα την combat

----------


## zisis.z

> απο την syntha έχω δοκιμάσει παλιότερα την chocolate milkshake, την μπανάνα και την chocolate - peanut butter. Θεικές και οι 3 ειδικά οι γεύσεις σοκολάτας. Όμως επειδή διάβασα μερικά κακά σχόλια για την ποιότητα της syntha είπα να δοκιμάσω τώρα την combat


Eιναι πιο προσεγμενη η combat και σε προσθετα εχει λιγα και εχει και καλυτερες πηγες πρωτεινης.....

----------


## pantelisk

σε γεύση και "πηχτικότητα" συναγωνίζεται  την syntha?

----------


## zisis.z

> σε γεύση και "πηχτικότητα" συναγωνίζεται  την syntha?


Ναι ειναι πολυ κοντα ειναι και οι δυο πολλων πηγων για αυτο,τις περισσοτερες φορες οι πρωτεινες πολλων πηγων εχουνε καλυτερη γευση και ειναι πιο πηχτες.....Απο τον πορτογαλο παρτην αν ειναι τελικα να την αγορασεις την εχει σε σουπερ τιμη και αν τους ζορισεις θα σου κανουνε και 10% στις 2 πρωτεινες... :01. Wink:

----------


## pantelisk

Λιγάκι δύσκολο αφού είμαι από Κύπρο και δεν ξέρω για Πορτογάλους  :01. ROFL:  πάντως γνωρίζω το παιδί που έχει το κατάστημα και μου κάνει πάντα "καλές" τιμές.

----------


## zisis.z

> Λιγάκι δύσκολο αφού είμαι από Κύπρο και δεν ξέρω για Πορτογάλους  πάντως γνωρίζω το παιδί που έχει το κατάστημα και μου κάνει πάντα "καλές" τιμές.


Μια χαρα τοτε..... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## gymele

> Ο Cory Gregory, συνιδιοκτήτης της MP, είναι κ στο bb.com κ γενικά χειρίζεται τα social media κ την προώθηση της MP.





> Οποτε η mp πραγματικα ειναι δυναμη ,για αυτο και τελευταια εχει βγαλει τοσο καλα προιντα και μεσα σε ολα,μπραβο δεν το ηξερα αυτο μου ειχε διαφυγει....ειναι το πρωτο μου λαθος,δεν πειραζει ομως ανθρωποι ειμαστε λαθοι κανουμε.....


Φυσιολογικα καποιος θα μπορουσε να βγαλει τελειως διαφορετικο συμπερασμα.

Οτι δηλαδη ειναι μια μετρια εταιρεια με ΠΟΛΥ καλο promotion.
Οπως η Gaspari.

----------


## zisis.z

> Φυσιολογικα καποιος θα μπορουσε να βγαλει τελειως διαφορετικο συμπερασμα.
> 
> Οτι δηλαδη ειναι μια μετρια εταιρεια με ΠΟΛΥ καλο promotion.
> Οπως η Gaspari.


Φιλε μου gymele ας βγαλει ο καθενας οτι συμπερασμα θελει.....σιγα μην σκασουμε κιολας,για πρωτεινες μιλαμε,εγω παντος οσες φορες την εχω παρει εμεινα πολυ ευχαριστημενος το χω πει βεβαια 100.000 φορες....και μιλαμε οτι πινω πρωτεινη απο το 1999 δηλαδη περιπου 15 στα 16 χρονια εχω δοκιμασει σχεδον οτι κυκλοφορει,οποτε νομιζω η αποψη μου μπορει να μετραει οσο αφορα το θεμα γευσεις......απο εκει και περα τα πραγματα ειναι απλα και ειναι ιδια οταν επιλεγη καποιος μια πρωτεινη που εχει ενα καλο προφιλ ειναι καλυμμενος και ειναι ενταξει....Και στην συνεχεια το μονο που μενει να κοιταξει ο καθενας μας ειναι αυτο που τον ενδιαφερει αλλος την τιμη αλλος την γευση οπως εγω..... :08. Toast:

----------


## AU77

Την παίρνω εδώ και λίγες μέρες με τη βρώμη μου το πρωί.
Η γεύση της Carnivor που έπαιρνα προηγουμένως είναι καλύτερη.
Νομίζω η Combat με κρατάει περισσότερο.

----------


## AU77

Τη δοκίμασα και με γιαούρτι και η γεύση ήταν αρκετά καλύτερη παρά με τη βρώμη

----------


## beefmeup

ισως η καλυτερη γευση που εχω δοκιμασει σε milk choco..
κ γενικα πολυ ευχαριστημενος απο την σκονη..αψογη διαλυτοτητα,χωρις φουσκωματα κ διαφορα αλλα περιεργα..κ απο συστατικα δεν εχει τραγικα προσθετα..
για πολλων πηγων ειναι κορυφη.

----------

